

White House Petition to Bring Silk Road Thieves to Justice - corndoge
https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/use-any-means-necessary-returning-our-bitcoins-were-stolen-silk-road-20/YV0q1Fq2

======
minimaxir
This is satire, if you can't tell.

